# Cold weather shoes for wide feet?



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

It is getting cild out here already and I ride outside until it is about 3-4 degrees celsius above zero - what are your recommendations for cold weather shoes for wide feet.
I currently wear shimano R106 if that helps at all.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lake makes some really good cold weather shoes (although I would think overkill at above freezing unless you're really sensitive to cold).
I know they make wide sizes for many of their models but not sure specifically about the cold weather specific shoes.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Good Gawd ... where do you live? 

Most winter shoes are pretty roomy. I buy Shimano shoes in the wide size and my Sidi winter shoes are very roomy. Buy a half size larger. You want to have room for your feet to move around, otherwise they get cold fast. I thin sock and room is better than a thick sock and no room.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

FWIW, I have very wide feet, and the Lakes in "wide" sizes seem wider than Sidi winter shoes.

I have Sidis, but I sized up a couple of sizes. As others have said, you'll want extra room for socks.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Have looked into covers for the shoes you have now?


----------

